# [Wet Thumb Forum]-alter for co2 reactor



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

like to know if any one have ever use a corallife ozone reactor for co2 reactor, because there is a pet store in RI that use one on a display high tec planted tank with good grows , and its for $39. the manager said that he has use it before many times for co2 reactor it has an intake for the co2 and has a bleeder vaule to releas the air an the intake an out takes a 1/2 in hose , it comes with small bio balls


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

like to know if any one have ever use a corallife ozone reactor for co2 reactor, because there is a pet store in RI that use one on a display high tec planted tank with good grows , and its for $39. the manager said that he has use it before many times for co2 reactor it has an intake for the co2 and has a bleeder vaule to releas the air an the intake an out takes a 1/2 in hose , it comes with small bio balls


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

From what you describe it sounds like it'll work fine. The fact that you know an LFS who actually uses it as one should remove all doubt in your mind. For a commercially made unit, $39 is a pretty good price for a reator.

CO2 injection isn't a science, so any mechanical means to hold the CO2 bubbles in the water path while they dissolve is fine.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

hey bharada i also thought i about buliting my own too,i saw a real nice one someone bulit with clear pvc but buy the time i order it an the coast for shipping it would be about the same , i took a look at your 125gal, real nice!! same day would like to move to real tank too i have a 55gal but i still like the 100g , but the 125 are starting to look nicer but i see you have open top system, don't you worry with dirt or anything, i tought about it too on my 55g


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks. Glad you liked my tanks. It doesn't get noticably dusty with the open top. I chose the 125 because of the 6' length. The wall it's against is about 7' wide so I wanted a tank that would fill it as much as possible.

The cost for building your own can add up fast...especially if you buy the clear PVC. Since I was able to make 2 reators with the amount of clear 2" pipe I bought I came out ahead, though.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

hey do have any pics of your diy reactor, i seen a real nice clear one that someone made on a another web site. and someone sales one too on Glass- Gardens.com


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

It's based on the design that James Hoftiezer published in the DIY section of this forum,

It's not as elegant as it could be since HD or Lowes didn't have all the fittings I would have liked to have used, but it's been running since March with no problems.


----------



## Pauly (May 11, 2003)

bharada, where did you get the clear pipe?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You can order it from US Plastics.

Clear 2" PVC runs $5.17 a foot which is enough to make two ~12" reactors.


----------



## Pauly (May 11, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

hey that look nice bharada , i thought of useing the Polycarbon "2, cost is a little more, here is a pic that someone made, ,i hope this url works ok, did you use bioballs in your reactor,


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by inkslinger:
> 
> ...


 i miss spell net in the URL


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't have any bio balls so the first one I made have lava rocks in it. What you see in there now is some Weed-Eater cutting line. Works as well as anything else you might try as I get near 100% of the CO2 dissolved into the water...no build up of gas in the reator or bubbles blown out the outlet.

Mine is a bit bulkier than the one Ibn built as it has a 'T' with a clean-out plug incorporated into the bottom. Not a necessity, but a convenience should it ever get clogged up and need to be cleared.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

will still no luck with getting 2in clear pvc, i also email usp plastic they sell to me only at 10ft i did get a possable one thou i called a nother local in RI they said they sell polycarbonate tube at $9.50 a foot and i can get 1 foot, they alsaid they sell clear pvc at $5.75 a foot and they only sell 10 foot only they also said the pvc was a nome size i thought the polycarbonate was , will i wouldn't get my hope up, i got all other ends that i need ecept the tube a hose barr for the co2


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Try going to Aquataic Eco-Systems. It's $8.88/ft, but doesn't look to have a minimum length (there is a $1 cutting charge, though)


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

will i got my polycarbonate tube for $9.50 in RI now to put thins to gether i'm planing on useing the small minne bio balls insted of the large normall size i counted 10 to fitt inside ,i think the small ones will work better thou, now for the co2 inlet , i was thinking of trying to tap and threaded for a brass or plastic threaed barr


----------

